# Advice needed on potential Eurocave purchase



## tdidona (Mar 27, 2014)

I found a Eurocave Viellitheque V264 for sale locally on craigslist for $950 negotiable. I've been wanting a wine fridge for a while, but would welcome some advice on whether or not this is a reasonable deal, and if this is a good quality unit? Reviews online that I can find seem very favorable. Does anyone own this unit that could provide some info or feedback? I'm also struggling to find info on how many bottles this would hold, does anyone know? Per the seller the unit was purchased in 2005 or 2006, used for 2 years, shut down, and reused again from 2012-2013. It comes with 9 original pull out shelves. Any and all input is appreciated.


----------



## MrKevin (Mar 28, 2014)

Here is my 2cents and thats about all its worth. I do not own a Eurocave, I seriously considered buying one be for deciding to build a real wine cellar complete with cooling and heating, I have done a lot of research on this brand. Eurocave's are the standard which all others are measured. They both heat and cool you won't be disappointed. Now the reality check. This unit is almost 10 years old, so I would not expect it to be as energy efficient as one built now. If I were you I'd offer about 750 for the unit and see what happens.


----------



## LoveTheWine (Mar 29, 2014)

I just got a Eurocave 256 off ebay a few months back for $60!!!
It was made in 2000 but still performs like new!
The unit is pure quality, made almost entirely of wood and metal and keeps the wine exactly at the temp I like with no fluctuation.

I think the 254 is a newer version of this. It will probably hold 200+ bottles

I highly recommend but unsure of how much these are actually worth.
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f4/should-i-buy-eurocave-wine-fridge-42388/

Here is an add for one like yours: http://www.jlaforums.com/viewtopic.php?t=225148537


----------



## tdidona (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi all,

I appreciate the input provided, does anyone else have any idea on the value of this fridge? I've gotten the seller down to $800 and think I can get her down a little more, but I'm still not sure if this is a good deal? Any and all help is appreciated.


----------



## turkeylipz (May 7, 2014)

Price a replacement compressor just to factor that in. You can't go on someone's word how much it has been used. Bottom line - it's old.


----------



## Paulietivo (Nov 14, 2015)

I figured I can revive this older thread with this... http://treasure.craigslist.org/app/5313846325.html

I can get a Eurocave for $200 from craigslist, thoughts?

He sent me the link to this unit after I inquired. 
http://winecellardepot.com/climatized-wine-cabinets/eurocave/the-compacts/vieillitheque-v259pv/

I suppose its the vieillitheque-v259pv but I don't know much about the Eurocave other then I'd never be able to afford it brand new. 

Any advice would be great.

Paul


----------

